# river conditions for sunday



## alumcreeker (Nov 14, 2008)

any ideas on what the river conditions will be by sunday i have never fished the river before in the winter and was going to come down sunday and do some bank fishing for sauger, saugeye, walleye, whatever


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm gonna include a link that you can click on your particular point of interest. It's gonna climb considerably over the next 48 hrs.
http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/index.php?wfo=pbz&view=1,1,1,1,1,1


----------



## kyjake (Nov 21, 2007)

You can move this graph up or down the river with arrow below the graph.
http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/hydr...,1,1,1,1,1,1,1&toggles=10,7,8,2,9,15,6&type=0


----------



## edray (Oct 21, 2004)

got a day off monday and i'm gonna try below the greenup dam in the afternoon.hope to see some of ya there.


----------



## bnt55 (Nov 15, 2009)

you might want to reconsider the river is gonna hit 40 ft here in Cinci


----------



## toboso (Apr 14, 2004)

I would go even if the river is coming up. The eyes are feeding pretty well right now. Me and a buddy did well at Pike on Thursday night, at least 30 fish each with eight fish from 3 to 7 lbs. HINT: they were NOT interested in minnows (I haven't used a minnow in years).


----------



## kyjake (Nov 21, 2007)

toboso said:


> I would go even if the river is coming up. The eyes are feeding pretty well right now. Me and a buddy did well at Pike on Thursday night, at least 30 fish each with eight fish from 3 to 7 lbs. HINT: they were NOT interested in minnows (I haven't used a minnow in years).


What depth were you getting them from?Good to here some of us are getting some fish.
Jake


----------



## bnt55 (Nov 15, 2009)

toboso said:


> I would go even if the river is coming up. The eyes are feeding pretty well right now. Me and a buddy did well at Pike on Thursday night, at least 30 fish each with eight fish from 3 to 7 lbs. HINT: they were NOT interested in minnows (I haven't used a minnow in years).


Awww! Cmon Im terrible a riddles!! I have been after sauger a few times with minnows and did pretty well last year, this year not so much. I am not anywhere near you so if you would care to share your "secret" bait technique it would be much appreciated!:Banane30:


----------



## toboso (Apr 14, 2004)

No secret, fellas...just using a variety of well-known lures & techniques. Caught fish on suspending crankbaits, soft plastic swimbaits, and jig/plastics. Just had to find the wiggle that got them interested--which I think we did. Since we were targeting the larger walleye vs. the sauger, we fished from top to bottom of the water column. You might be surprised how many big walleye are caught within a few feet of the surface even in 33 degree water...


----------



## kyjake (Nov 21, 2007)

What depth were you fishing and what time of day?
Jake


----------



## dacrawdaddy (Aug 31, 2008)

That is some excellent information Toboso, thanks. 2 of the biggest walleyes my buddy caught below R C Byrd last winter were just a couple feet deep about 2 hours after it got dark. He caught them on one of my homemade baits fished next to the wall. We had been fishing the bottom and caught nothing. I've heard of people catching suspended sauger below dams using slip floats with jigs and minnows. Could be the fish are there but "normal" bottom hugging tactics aren't producing due to the fish being suspended.


----------

